# Solved: Remove Splash Page



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm helping a friend with this site:
http://www.celiapearson.com/
Google analytics says she's getting a 25% bounce rate on the page, so we want to delete it and substitute the page you get when you click "Enter".
I thought it would be as simple as removing index.php and renaming index2.php as index.php, but apparently not.
I have a lot of HTML sites, but I don 't know much about Php, obviously.
How do I go about this?


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

The problem has nothing to do with php, it's all done with the script.aculo.us toggle effect. I think all you have to do is remove the final section within the default page. In other words, delete the following lines:


```
<div id="enter">
	<h2>Celia Pearson <span>Photographer</span></h2>
	<p>Thank you for your consideration and respect.<br />
	All photographs appearing in this website are the property of Celia Pearson<br />

	and are protected under United States and International copyright laws.<br />
	&copy; 2009 Celia Pearson. All rights reserved.</p>
	<h3><a href="javascript:Effect.toggle('enter','appear');">Enter</a></h3>
</div>
```


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You're definitely on to something, but I have deleted the above from index.php, and it has magically re-appeared on index2.php, which makes me think something else is involved here.
http://www.celiapearson.com/
Also, my friend is using Dreamweaver, which I haven't used in years, and I'm using a standard HTML editor, and the content of these pages pages look different to us. I'm guessing this also has something to do with PHP, which I don't have installed.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

60 page views and no suggestions?
A little help, please.


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, it didn't magically re-appear, the same code exists on index2.php, so you have to remove it from that script as well.

You didn't really expect a lot of help on Super Bowl Sunday, did you?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

But, it doesn't exist on index2.

Here is index2 as it appears on the server:

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

Celia Pearson | Photographer

<?php include("http://celiapearson.com/includes/header.php"); ?>

<?php include("http://celiapearson.com/homepage.php"); ?>

<?php include("http://celiapearson.com/includes/footer.php"); ?>

It isn't there, which is why I think this is a php problem. I suspect it involves the "includes", but I have looked closely at those also, and I don't see any reference to the script.

I'm in Maryland. I haven't watched a Super Bowl since those %$#(*&^ left in the middle of the night.


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

ohhhh.... you didn't mention there were include files!

If you right-click on the page in a web browser, the code I mentioned is definitely there, which is how I knew what to remove.

From what you posted, it looks like you need to edit one of the included files, specifically whichever one contains the code I suggested you remove. I would try the /includes/footer.php script, removing the section of code I suggested.

I'm guessing you were happy to see your old team lose then, eh?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Footer.php:

Site created by Brillworks: Chestertown Web Design

© 2009 Celia Pearson


Her Story
Exhibition
News
Portfolios
About the Prints
Books
Assignments
Speaking
Purchasing
Contact

Header.php:

*Celia Pearson Photographer*


Her Story
Exhibition
News
Portfolios
About the Prints
Books
Assignments
Speaking
Purchasing
Contact

facades
near the sea
memory
traces
sea glass
what we collect
things that grow

homepage.php:

*News*


Gift to Academy Art Museum...
Southeast Asia Exhibit at Maryland Hall...
New Sea Glass Identification Deck...
2010 Celia Pearson Art Calendar Release...


The physical forms of the world 
and the light which makes them so,
are muses. 
They entice, feed the senses, 
connect us to the universe outside of us, 
and the universe within us.

These forms invite us 
into a dance between matter and spirit, 
between that which we perceive with our eyes, 
and that which we perceive with our hearts and souls.

Thank you for being here,










Which is the culprit?
I suspect these lines, but I don't know what to cut:

Old team? There's only the Baltimore Colts, and I refuse to acknowledge those usurpers.


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

The code you suspect is just some google analytics stuff and safe to leave.

The culprit is still unknown. If you right click on the rendered page in the browser and select "view source" you can see the code that needs to be removed is clearly inserted between the footer.php and the tags at the end of the page (). PHP can't do anything magical without being told.

Perhaps try searching all files for the code in question using a tool like grep (on a linux box). It's there somewhere...

Baltimore Colts... you're dating yourself a little there. Then again yesterday when I was explaining to my wife who was playing in the game, my neighbor had to correct me when I said "Baltimore Colts".


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Time stopped here in Maryland when the Colts skipped out.
OK, php can't do anything without being told, and I don't know grep (Maybe I'm about to learn).
If there's no instructions in the index2 file or the includes, how does it get inserted?
At this point I'd consider giving you access to the server if it would help.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm looking at grep How do I get a command line on the server?
I have all the files downloaded locally, so maybe Windows search can find it.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Windows search isn't finding anything.


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Are you on a linux server? ssh is the way to go, but it has to be set up. telnet also works, but that's not a secure connection.

Windows search should work, or your html editor should have something called an "extended search" that should do it.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What string should I look for?
I've found the script in the /js folder , but no other search is giving me anything.
I suppose that removing the script would just give me a java error?


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

/js is javascript, which can definitely write html code into the page, but that is usually done on the client side. The code we see in your page is being written on the server side. What is the name of the file that contains the code? Search for the file that is calling that file.

Maybe you could zip up all files and send to me by email, that is probably easiest if you don't mind. If you're interested, I'll private message (PM) you my email address, or you could just PM the file to me.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I think if I could figure that out, I wouldn't need any help.
I'll PM you.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Here's a png of the folder list in the /web folder.
Let me know which ones you want.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Just checking in to see if you've got any ideas.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Do you have a ".htaccess" file? The code may be in there.

As a TEMPORARY fix you can add

#enter { display:none; }

to your css file. This will cause the browser to hide the overlay, but it will still be on the page. Keep looking for it's source.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

There are three css files: 01, global and lightbox. I added the line to each, and there's no change.
I have also:
Renamed the offending javascript
Commented out the javascript line
I can see these changes in the files on the server, but not in the page that's displayed.

And there's no change.

I don't see an htaccess file. Where would it be? (I think I looked everywhere).
I'm not a complete novice, and I find this very mysterious. Any help would be appreciated, and I might be able to liberate some $$$ from the site owner if necessary.
Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Hughv said:


> There are three css files: 01, global and lightbox. I added the line to each, and there's no change.
> I have also:
> Renamed the offending javascript
> Commented out the javascript line
> ...


Look in your global.css file for the section:
div#enter { background: #393b3a; color:#ccc; left:0; height:100%; margin: 0; padding:15% 0 40% 0; position:absolute; top:0; text-align:center; width:100%; }

Replace that with

div#enter { display:none; }

the .htaccess file is typically in the root of your website.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

There's no htaccess.
I'll try your style entry a little later.
Which style sheet should i use?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

No change when I modified the global.css file.

Here's the whole thing:
Global.css


/* Global
----------------------------------------------- */
body {background:url("stripe01.gif") repeat; font-size:100%; line-height:1.125em; margin:0; overflow-y:auto; padding:0;}

div#enter { display:none; }
div#enter h2 {color:#fff; font:normal 2em/1.5em Garamond, Georgia, serif; padding:0; margin:0;}
div#enter h2 span {border-left:1px solid #fffdec; font:bold .5em/2.3em Garamond, Georgia, serif; letter-spacing:.15em; margin:0 0 0 .6em; padding:.3em 0 .1em 1em; text-transform:uppercase;} 
div#enter h3 {font:normal 1.5em/2em Garamond, Georgia, serif; padding:0; margin:0;}
div#enter h3 a { color: #888; text-decoration: none;}
div#enter h3 a:hover { color: #ccc;}
div#enter p { font:normal .8em/1.5em Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; }


#box01 {background:#555756; width:100%; border-bottom:1px solid #adafae; border-top:1px solid #adafae; margin:1.2em 0 0; padding:0;}
#box01 h1 {background:#555756; display:block; font:normal 1.5em/1.5em Garamond, Georgia, serif; margin:0; padding:.65em 0 0 7%; position:relative; width:42%; }
#box01 h1 span {border-left:1px solid #fffdec; font:bold .5em/2.3em Garamond, Georgia, serif; letter-spacing:.15em; margin:0 0 0 .6em; padding:.3em 0 .1em 1em; text-transform:uppercase;}
#box01 h1 a {color:#fff; text-decoration:none;}
#box01 #navigation {float:right; margin:-2.4em 0 -.4em; padding:0 .6em 0 0; width:51%; }
#box01 #navigation ul {float:right; height:3.55em; margin:0 0 0 -1em; padding:0; width:100%}
#box01 #navigation ul li {background: url("bullet3.gif") left center no-repeat; display: inline; font:normal .7em/1.75em Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; margin:0; padding: 0 2% 0 4%; }
#box01 #navigation ul li a, #box01 #navigation ul li a:visited {color:#cbc8c5; text-decoration:none;}
#box01 #navigation ul li a:hover {color:#fff; text-decoration:none;}
#box01 br {clear:both; height:1px; margin:0; padding:0;}

#box02 {background:url("stripe02.gif") top repeat-x; height:80px; margin:2.5em 5% .1em; overflow:hidden; position: relative; width:90%;}
#box02 div {clear:none; float:left; font:normal .65em/1.5em Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; height:80px; margin:0 13px 0 0; width:60px;}
#box02 div a {background-position:0 0; background-repeat:no-repeat; color:#000; display:block; height:60px; padding:0; text-decoration:none; width:60px;}
#box02 div a:hover {background-position:-60px 0; background-repeat:no-repeat; color:#fff; text-decoration:none;}
#box02 div span {display:inline; height:2em; margin:-3px -50px 0 0; padding:60px 0 0; position:absolute; width:150px;}
div#icon01 {padding:0 0 0 35px;}
div#icon01 a {background:url("icon01.jpg") no-repeat;}
div#icon02 a {background:url("icon02.jpg") no-repeat;}
div#icon03 {margin:0 13px 0 50px;}
div#icon03 a {background:url("icon03.jpg") no-repeat;}
div#icon04 a {background:url("icon04.jpg") no-repeat;}
div#icon05 a {background:url("icon05.jpg") no-repeat;}
div#icon06 {margin:0 63px 0 0;}
div#icon06 a {background:url("icon06.jpg") no-repeat;}
div#icon03 {padding-right:150px;}
div#icon04 {margin:0 13px 0 -150px; padding-right:150px;}
div#icon05 {margin:0 13px 0 -150px; padding-right:150px;}
div#icon06 {padding-right:100px;}
div#icon07 {padding-right:200px;}
div#icon06 {margin:0 69px 0 -150px;}
div#icon07 {margin:0 0 0 -100px;}
div#icon07 a {background:url("icon07.jpg") no-repeat;}

#box03 {background:#686767; color:#ccc; margin:0 5% 2em 5%; position: relative; width:90%;}
#box03 div { margin:0 100px 0 0; padding:3.1em 0 2em 235px; }
#box03 div a {color:#ccc; text-decoration:underline;}
#box03 div a:hover {color:#e3d7db; text-decoration:none;}
#box03 div h2 {color:#ccc; font:normal 2em/1em Garamond, Georgia, serif; height:1.5em; margin:-.9em 0 -.5em; padding:0; } 
#box03 div h3 {color:#ccc; font:normal 1.2em/1em Garamond, Georgia, serif; height:1.5em; margin:.5em 0 0; padding:0; } 
#box03 div p, #box03 div li { font:normal .8em/1.5em Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}
#box03 div dt {clear:left; float:left; margin:0; padding:0; text-indent:.5em; width:150px; }
#box03 div dd {float:left; text-indent:.5em; width:280px; }
#box03 div hr { clear:both; background-color: #686767; color: #686767; margin:1px; width:600px;}
#box03 object {display:block; float:right; margin:0 0 0 1em; padding:0;}
#box03 span { display:inline; float:left; font:normal .8em/1.5em Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; margin:1.5em 0 0 -200px; padding:0; width:150px; }

div#slideshow { margin:0 5% 2em 5%; padding:0 0 0 45px; position:absolute; top:17.5em; width:150px; }


#box03 hr { border: 0; clear:both; background-color: #686767; color: #686767; margin:20px 0; width:1px;}
#box03 ul.diamondbullets {list-style-type:none; margin:0; padding:0;}
#box03 ul.diamondbullets li {background: url("bullet2.gif") left top no-repeat; margin-bottom:2em; text-indent:2em;}

#box03 div span#newsandlinks { border:1px solid #ccc; border-bottom:none; border-top:none; border-right:none; display:block; float:right; font:normal .9em/1.5em Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; margin:-1.2em 1em 1em; padding:0 0 0 1em; width:150px; }
#box03 div span#newsandlinks h3 { font:normal 1.5em/1em Garamond, Georgia, serif; margin:0; padding:0; }
#box03 div span#newsandlinks h3 a { text-decoration:none; }
#box03 div span#newsandlinks p { margin:.5em 0 1em; padding:0; }

#newsandlinks ul.diamondbullets {list-style-type:none; position:relative; margin:0; padding:0;}
#newsandlinks ul.diamondbullets li {background: url("bullet2.gif") left top no-repeat; margin-bottom:1.5em; text-indent:1.5em;}
#newsandlinks ul.diamondbullets li a { color:#111; display:block; text-decoration:none; position:relative; width:150px; }
#newsandlinks ul.diamondbullets li a:hover { color:#ccc;}



#box03a {background:#686767; height:350px; margin:0 5% 3em; overflow-x:auto; overflow-y:hidden; position: relative; width:90%;}
#box03a div {margin:0 100px 0 0;padding:3.3em 0 0 93px; width:7450px;}
#box03a div div {display:block; float:left; font:normal .65em/1em Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; margin:0 100px 0 0; padding:0; text-align:right; width:175px; }
#box03a div div span {display:block; fontblique 1.1em/1.3em Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; margin:-4px 0 3px; }
#box03a div div img {border:none; margin:0 0 .2em; padding:0;}
#box03a div a {color:#000; font:normal .9em/1.5em Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; text-decoration:none;}
#box03 div a:hover, #box03a div a:hover {color:#e3d7db; text-decoration:none;}
#box03a div h2 {color:#ccc; font:normal 2em/2em Garamond, Georgia, serif; height:1.9em; margin:-1.5em 0 .3em; padding:0; } 
#box03a div.portfolio div {padding-top:15px; width:150px;}

#box04 {background:#333; border-bottom:1px solid #adafae; border-top:1px solid #adafae; margin:2em 0 1em 0; padding:0; position:relative; text-align:center; width:100%;}
#box04 ul {display:block; float:right; margin:1em 0 1em 0; padding:0; width:100%}
#box04 ul li {background: url("bullet4.gif") left center no-repeat; display: inline; font:normal .7em/1.75em Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; margin:0 -7px 0 0; padding: 0 2% 0 2%; }
#box04 ul li a, #box04 ul li a:visited {color:#686767; text-decoration:none;}
#box04 ul li a:hover {color:#ccc; text-decoration:none;}
#box04 br {clear:both; height:1px; margin:0; padding:0;}
#box04 ul li#icon01b {background:none; padding: 0 2%;} 

p#webdesign { display:none; font:normal .1em Garamond, Georgia, "Times New Roman", Times, serif; text-indent:-5000px; visibility:hidden;}
p#copyright { color:#666; font:bold .7em Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; margin:-2.5em 6em 0 0; padding:0; text-align:right; }
p.indent {padding:0 0 0 2em;}

span.sub {display:block; font:normal .75em/1em Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; padding:0 0 3px; }
span.copyright {display:block; font:normal .6em/1em Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; padding:0 0 10px; }

/* Scroller */

#box03 div #my-glider { margin:0; padding:0; }
#box03 div .controls { margin:.7em 0 1em; padding:0; }
#box03 div .controls a {color:#000; text-decoration:underline;}
#box03 div .controls a:hover {text-decoration:none;}
#box03 div div.scroller { margin:0; padding:0; overflow: hidden; }

#box03 div div.scroller div.section {
/* modify width and height of each section as needed (should match the size of the scroller window)	*/ 
overflow:hidden; float:left; padding:0; }
#box03 div div.scroller div.content { margin:0; padding:0; width: 10000px; }

#box03 div div.scroller div.section h3 {margin:1.5em 0 0; }

div#enter { display:none; }


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Hughv said:


> There's no htaccess.


Make sure you're searching for ".htaccess" (the . is important). This is probably obvious.

I'm not sure how a .htaccess would insert code at just the right spot, but I would love to learn that trick. Good thought.

Some things to try:

1. You told me by email that you tried commenting out the call to the protoculous.js javascript file, but that when you reload the page in the client web browser that the commenting does not appear. This suggests that either there is some page buffering happening, or the apache web server is not looking where you think it is for the web pages, or the DNS servers don't point to the server you think it should. Try stopping apache, then reload the page in the web browser. This should fail. Then restart apache and reload again. This should flush any page buffering. Make sure you are closing your browser window completely just to be sure. Also ping the server by domain name, and make sure it matches the ip address of the server you are working from. I get this:



> # ping www.celiapearson.com
> PING www.celiapearson.com (64.26.63.20) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from lsh207.chi.us.siteprotect.com (64.26.63.20): icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=62.1 ms
> 64 bytes from lsh207.chi.us.siteprotect.com (64.26.63.20): icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=68.0 ms
> 64 bytes from lsh207.chi.us.siteprotect.com (64.26.63.20): icmp_seq=3 ttl=50 time=63.2 ms


Does that look right?

2. Verify that if you make any change to the pages that it gets reflected on the site. You can do fairly subtle changes that are easily reversible. If you can't see those changes in a web browser, then something else is going on (see #1 above).

3. Try making new a new directory on the server, manually copying needed files from the existing directory to the new one (to make sure you are getting only what you want), tell apache about the new directory, then restart apache. The files in the new directory should have the changes we have mentioned in previous posts to eliminate the extraneous code.

You've got me very curious as to what could be happening!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

1.I think you're right.
I have changed the name of the offending javascript (protocolous). I can see this change, and the other changes in the files on the server, but obviously not in the web site, so this site is not where I think it is.
2. See above.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

OK. She's using Deamweaver which has a Check in/Checkout (LCK) feature which apparently makes the files on the server read-only.
I don't understand why I can see the files I uploaded, but, apparently I need to make these changes from her computer.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

The page is fixed, using the changes to Global.css from fyzbo.
Many thanks.
I have no idea where the javascript is being generated.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Hughv said:


> The page is fixed, using the changes to Global.css from fyzbo.
> Many thanks.
> I have no idea where the javascript is being generated.


So what did you change? It was not just the style changes as it removed the HTML from above the /body tag as well. Was it just a new version of the code that didn't include the splash page?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Nope. Just the css code you gave me.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Hughv said:


> Nope. Just the css code you gave me.


Something else definitely changed to remove the html. My guess is the copy on the server was out of sync with the local copy you had.


----------

